# National Registry/ AMR



## z_14k (Jan 18, 2010)

Hey everyone, I am new to this thread, sorry if it has been posted before. But does anyone know if you have to have your national registry to apply for AMR in Alameda County? I live in Alameda county, I have both my county card as well as my national registry, but it expires this March.

I do not plan to live outside the state if that helps..

thanks everyone!


----------



## Aidey (Jan 18, 2010)

Have you checked AMRs website? 

You may also want to look on CAs EMS website and find out if they require NREMT to get a CA certification.


----------



## z_14k (Jan 18, 2010)

I looked at the AMR website and it says nothing about it, but I will probably have to call the, I did not check CAs website yet, so I will try that, thanks for the help aidey, I appreciate it.


----------



## z_14k (Jan 18, 2010)

call the AMR offices*


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 18, 2010)

In California, you need NREMT for initial certification but not recertification. While, yes, when in doubt, contact both your county EMSA and AMR, but I can't think of an example in So Cal where an ambulance company requires any extra certifications beyond what is needed to do the job.


----------



## SuaSponte (Jan 18, 2010)

*Yes you do.*

The answer is yes, I have the packet in my hand.  I can't find a link for you but below is the mins for EMT-P, EMT-B will have similar req's. Although it says current state cert - they want to know you passed the NREMT as well...

Minimum Qualifications 

High school diploma or equivalent (GED). 
Must be at least 18 years of age. 
Possess a valid State Driver’s License. 
*Current state or National Registry Paramedic Certification.* 
Current BCLS, ACLS, PALS, BTLS OR PHTLS Provider Certification. 
Driving record in compliance with AMR policy regarding insurability. 
Some advanced education preferred. Some past work experience, preferably in healthcare desired. 
Effective oral, written and interpersonal communication skills.


----------



## z_14k (Jan 18, 2010)

Thank you all for the help...I dont know if i can knock out the CE's required to get the national reg. for my emt-b by this march, unless anyone knows a place, I hear its kind of pricey, that is why I never got CE's for my nat'l reg. I always figured I will never move out of state so I dont have to worry about getting it renewed.


----------



## SuaSponte (Jan 18, 2010)

I don't know how much you need, but there some free CE's that are required to work at some ALCO ambulance Co.'s from FEMA.

•Certificate of Achievement in ICS-100 and IC-700 from FEMA.gov

They are free & there may be more free CE's you can grab from the Fed's while you are there.

I did them both & they were fast & easy!


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 19, 2010)

SuaSponte said:


> The answer is yes, I have the packet in my hand.  I can't find a link for you but below is the mins for EMT-P, EMT-B will have similar req's. Although it says current state cert - they want to know you passed the NREMT as well...



If your initial state of licensure is California, then you have NREMT certification.


----------



## z_14k (Jan 19, 2010)

yea I have no CE's so I guess Im going to have to start that :sad:


----------



## mdcross (Jan 19, 2010)

You could always just pay the 100.00 and test out. that way you wouldn't have to worry about the CE's.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 19, 2010)

mdcross said:


> You could always just pay the 100.00 and test out. that way you wouldn't have to worry about the CE's.



...except California requires a 24 hour refresher course regardless of if you keep NREMT or not.


----------



## jgmedic (Jan 20, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> ...except California requires a 24 hour refresher course regardless of if you keep NREMT or not.



JP, Is that a new requirement? I never had to have a refresher when I recerted my B.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 20, 2010)

Actually, looking over everything, it looks like I'm wrong with that. I know that there are states that require the 24 hour recert and I thought California was one of them. Apparently it is only 24 hours of CEs and a skills verifiication. Opps.


----------

